# More Windows Phone Videos vs the World



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, I'm posting this here but there's someone using a GNex. Is this anyone from here? hahaha


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So Windows Phone is better at social media, we get that. That is the only videos they show is either maps or social media, but to tell you the truth I do a lot more with my phone than just that.

I wish I could go and do my own challenge against this apparent mastermind of technology to do some simple things such as checking email, uploading or downloading files from dropbox (Not Microsoft Skydrive but a cloud storage that people actually use), take a panorama camera shot.... Basically I would just like the participants to name the game, but then I guess the Windows Phone would never win.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I watched a good 5 videos and in each one the guy does the suggesting. I would love to say, "how about I suggest we look up the weather, oh it's right on my homescreen nevermind." "How about we play a song from our music collection, oh there it is again on my homescreen."


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

the gnex dude makes us look bad.

on top of that he has a pink case and has nail polish on...wtf


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't use either Facebook or twitter so they winmo phones are no good for me.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't use social media and rarely use navigation/maps (I know where I'm going) so pfffft


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

sk8 said:


> I don't use social media and rarely use navigation/maps (I know where I'm going) so pfffft


x3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Windows has a interesting interface on their phones that makes them look sort of appealing. However, when you get past the nice looks to it, you find out there's some negatives:

1) Lack of apps. Microsoft has actually had to pay major developers to port their apps to Windows because the developers determined it was too costly to do so otherwise. One example I believe was Angry Birds. They have also have been bribing developers to make apps for their phones by giving them a free windows device if they submitted two apps back in March before the End of May. They had to be at least decent quality apps though, which when you factor in the time, was not really worth while for most unless you really wanted a Windows phone. Not enough developer interest just doesn't bode well. It may change with Windows 8 and being able to somewhat easily port apps (at least Metro based ones) to Windows Phone 8 from Windows 8 Desktop.

2) Quick discontinuing of support for Windows Phone 7 devices. I think other than one or two of them, none of the rest will be getting Windows 8. Phones probably couldn't support it, but in that case they probably should have been giving them better hardware.

3) Probably the worse one of all, you're stuck using Internet Explorer. I don't even think they're letting any other browsers on their ARM based Windows 8 devices (mainly because they're not letting them run native C/C++ libraries, which every real app needs).


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> I don't even think they're letting any other browsers on their ARM based Windows 8 devices (mainly because they're not letting them run native C/C++ libraries, which every real app needs).


I would assume this affects A LOT more than just browsers? If so it makes the entire venture seem kind of pointless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I would assume this affects A LOT more than just browsers? If so it makes the entire venture seem kind of pointless.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes, you're correct. Pretty much kills serious game development and some other random things like media players with support for additional formats. Not even Apple has this silly policy. Developers tend to write a lot of code then want to reuse on multiple platforms in C/C++ and Microsoft (who has an app shortage) just said no to that. They (apple) don't let browsers use their html rendering engine (so they all sort of do what Opera Mini does by rendering it on a server elsewhere and sending it to the phone after), but Apple does let you have native libraries.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> Yes, you're correct. Pretty much kills serious game development and some other random things like media players with support for additional formats. Not even Apple has this silly policy. Developers tend to write a lot of code then want to reuse on multiple platforms in C/C++ and Microsoft (who has an app shortage) just said no to that. They (apple) don't let browsers use their html rendering engine (so they all sort of do what Opera Mini does by rendering it on a server elsewhere and sending it to the phone after), but Apple does let you have native libraries.


Silly, indeed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well every phone os is designed for a specific group.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

